# 6 Nations 2020



## Beebo (1 Feb 2020)

the tournament is underway. 

We’re Wales very good or Italy very poor. Any team that keeps a team to nil must be good. 

Scotland could have won that game. Ireland didn’t look great. Hogg dropped a sitter


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> the tournament is underway.
> 
> We’re Wales very good or Italy very poor. Any team that keeps a team to nil must be good.
> 
> Scotland could have won that game. Ireland didn’t look great. Hogg dropped a sitter


Yep. Scotland lost rather than Ireland won. They are looking better than the end of last season though.


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Feb 2020)

Too early to say until we see France/England tomorrow.

Italy are always relatively poor, but it is unusual to see a team nilled in the 6 Nations so Wales did well considering the changes in the team and management.

Scotland had the same weaknesses they have displayed for years, mostly poor finishing and losing possession, while Ireland seem to have all their usual strengths such as strength in defence, spoiling the opposition's possession and keeping up the pressure.


----------



## wisdom (1 Feb 2020)

Scotland put up a valiant effort against Ireland.Mistakes cost them though.
Off to Murrayfield for next weeks game.Cannot wait.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

I slept through large parts of the Wales game, the Scotland game was more entertaining.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2020)

The Scotland game was frustrating, it was like watching us from a few years ago - getting into good positions and failing to capitalise. Cotter and Townsend had, I thought, got us much more clinical.

There were positives though, mostly that we've got Ireland out of the way. They're such a cynical side at the breakdown, always have been in my 20 odd years of watching/playing the game. It's so obvious what they're doing and yet they never get pinged for it. Maddening.


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2020)

Great start by France!!  17-0 after 20 minutes, who would have thought?


----------



## Beebo (2 Feb 2020)

France are looking awesome. England starting from where they left off in the World Cup.


----------



## wisdom (2 Feb 2020)

France certainly have the speed and accuracy.England will have to sort themselves out and quickly


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2020)

I hope France doesn't sit back in the second half and let England come back at them. Happy so far.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2020)

France look sharper than we do, I can't see England coming back.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I hope France doesn't sit back in the second half and let England come back at them. Happy so far.




I do


----------



## Beebo (2 Feb 2020)

England are going to lose a game that they should have won. So wasteful with endless scoring opportunities that went begging.


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2020)

Good win from a new French team. They can only grow in experience and strength now. Happy with the result.


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> England are going to lose a game that they should have won. So wasteful with endless scoring opportunities that went begging.



France obviously didn't listen to Eddie Jones's warnings about the brutality that they would face.

I wonder whether these silly, provocative statements from Jones don't have the opposite result of making England's opponents more determined to prove him wrong.

Two brilliant solo tries from May panicked France and gave England a bit of a chance. Sean Edwards deserves huge praise for the much improved defensive work of France.


----------



## wisdom (2 Feb 2020)

Too little too late for England.
I feel they were missing a couple of their big hitters.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Feb 2020)

Allez Les Bleus!

I've said it before, and it bears repeating, that the resources England have available are ridiculous. They should win everything.


----------



## Heigue'r (8 Feb 2020)

🇨🇮🇨🇮


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2020)

Can't recall worse conditions at Murrayfield, attritional stuff. Enjoyable in a way to watch if you've played the game, but probably not a great advert if you haven't.


----------



## Beebo (8 Feb 2020)

The kicking was just a lottery. 
so many basic errors.


----------



## downesy (8 Feb 2020)

Considering the conditions both teams done well to put on a half decent spectacle, I really enjoyed it proper old school stuff


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2020)

Watching Eng v Scots at the moment recorded, distant memories of RWC semi against NZ. Where has the expansive confident play gone in the space of a few months? Buggered if I know.


----------



## Beebo (8 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Eng v Scots at the moment recorded, distant memories of RWC semi against NZ. Where has the expansive confident play gone in the space of a few months? Buggered if I know.


We’ve had to games now and I don’t think the backs have had a decent flowing attack yet.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Eng v Scots at the moment recorded, distant memories of RWC semi against NZ. Where has the expansive confident play gone in the space of a few months? Buggered if I know.



To be fair, there was no chance of that for either side yesterday. Must have been like trying to catch a greased bar of soap!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2020)

AndyRM said:


> To be fair, there was no chance of that for either side yesterday. Must have been like trying to catch a greased bar of soap!


Fair comment it looked horrendous. Eng v Ire could be a cracker


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2020)

Well, where are the comments for today's games? I, for one, am very pleased with France's win over Wales , in Cardiff of all places. I think the crunch will be against Ireland for the Grand Slam as I am confident we will beat Scotland. This is a new French team with many talented players.


----------



## Beebo (23 Feb 2020)

France were the better side, but the ref made some strange decisions. The final Wales try was never grounded but the ref was trying to make amends for the missed decisions earlier.

And Italy are lucky to still be in the 6 nations. It must be pretty disheartening to lose every game. They have lost every game for over 5 years.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2020)

Italy v Scotland was hard going, other than Hogg's sensational try. If I didn't have personal interest I would have switched off. The stadium was nowhere near full either so perhaps it's becoming a harder sell? As @Beebo says they're lucky to still be part of it. Georgia would be a pretty competitive replacement I reckon. 

Wales v France was probably the most entertaining game of the tournament so far. Ntamack is some player!

Not particularly looking forward to today's game. It's usually a case of who hits hardest between these two, which is pretty tedious.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2020)

Wow, I expected a lot more from Ireland. 
Sexton..wtf ,cant believe his boot today


----------



## Beebo (23 Feb 2020)

England need a bonus point to help in the table.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Wow, I expected a lot more from Ireland.
> Sexton..wtf ,cant believe his boot today



This is the first year my fella has watched rugby, after the Scotland game he turned to me and asked, "Didn't you tell me this guy was a ridiculously consistent kicker?" And he was even worse today! 

Decent game though. England were very efficient and Ireland just couldn't get going.


----------



## Beebo (7 Mar 2020)

The ref ruined that game. 
But England win which is good.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Mar 2020)

Well i enjoyed that..ref did make a meal of it but good overall.

Half time pundits  comment of the 6 nations goes to Gareth Thomas


----------



## gbb (8 Mar 2020)

Really pleased for Scotland .


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

gbb said:


> Really pleased for Scotland .


Enjoyed that!


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed that!


It was great to watch despite France throwing everything at them in the final 10 minutes. Would be great to see a bit of consistency over the full 80 minutes though and I'm not sure if I dare dream of a victory away to Wales.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Apr 2020)

A 6 Nations Quiz!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/51364730

A decent 8/10 for me.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Apr 2020)

8 for me too.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2020)

Its a big weekend for the 6 nations. The France Ireland game should be a cracker. With both teams going for a potentially win.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Oct 2020)

Somewhat belatedly but 8/10 for me, too!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Oct 2020)

I find myself not caring very much, which surprises me.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I find myself not caring very much, which surprises me.


I know the feeling. No crowd, no big build up. It does seem a bit pointless but they have to finish the tournament once it started.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Oct 2020)

Silly thing is that I know it should be super-exciting!


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Oct 2020)

I can see the Ireland-France game being exciting. Ireland have to win well to take the Championship but, even if they do win, which is not a given, France are unlikely to give many tries away now they've got Sean Edwards as coach. How Wales let him go I just cannot understand. 

England are likely to outclass Italy, despite them not getting a warm-up game in because of those Barbarians idiots, and I can see England getting the bonus points they need to just pip Ireland.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2020)

My dead grandparents could outclass Italy. They are utterly useless. Their inclusion was meant to be a positive and help rugby improve. It hasn't.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Oct 2020)

They don't seem to be improving do they? In fact they seem to be getting worse, 2015 was the last time they won a match in the 6 nations, they did win the odd match before then.


----------



## Beebo (27 Oct 2020)

Chromatic said:


> They don't seem to be improving do they? In fact they seem to be getting worse, 2015 was the last time they won a match in the 6 nations, they did win the odd match before then.


Its not great if winning the tournament comes down to points difference and whether you beat Italy by 50 or 60 points.
I would be happy to see another country given a chance Via a lower tournament


----------



## Chromatic (27 Oct 2020)

With the possible exception of Georgia, Italy would see off any other lower tier nation in European rugby. Georgia have been the most successful 2nd tier nation in the 20 years since Italy joined the six nations. It would be interesting to know how far Georgia would progress if they had 20 years in the six nations like Italy have had.


----------



## Beebo (27 Oct 2020)

Chromatic said:


> With the possible exception of Georgia, Italy would see off any other lower tier nation in European rugby. Georgia have been the most successful 2nd tier nation in the 20 years since Italy joined the six nations. It would be interesting to know how far Georgia would progress if they had 20 years in the six nations like Italy have had.


I’d give Georgia a chance. 
Does it have to be Europe. You could let Canada or USA have a go.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> I’d give Georgia a chance.
> Does it have to be Europe. You could let Canada or USA have a go.



At the moment Georgia would be no more successful than Italy but maybe they should be given the chance to progress.

I think it should remain a European competition since I'm a bit of a traditionalist.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Oct 2020)

Canada and the USA are absolutely hopeless, and they've no interest in the game. If including an American side is an idea then it should be Argentina. 

Georgia is a good shout as a replacement for Italy. Romania would also work.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2020)

I've heard that Scotland have a half-decent team! 

Oh, hang on ......

😉


----------



## Beebo (28 Oct 2020)

Dayvo said:


> I've heard that Scotland have a half-decent team!
> 
> Oh, hang on ......
> 
> 😉


Currently better than Wales.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Currently better than Wales.



Proven today. I'm amazed that Wales finished without getting someone binned - their discipline in the first half was dreadful. Conditions didn't help, but those are the same for both sides.


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Proven today. I'm amazed that Wales finished without getting someone binned - their discipline in the first half was dreadful. Conditions didn't help, but those are the same for both sides.



Wales played like a team in lockdown.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Wales played like a team in lockdown.



It was a poor game. But I'll take the result, especially after 18 years of failure in Wales.


----------



## Beebo (31 Oct 2020)

I think Ireland will just have enough to beat France. Especially as they know the winning margin is low. 
England needed another try at least.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2020)

England made an absolute arse of their game against Italy, who are a poor side. Still, it was more entertaining than the dire Wales v Scotland match. I'm hoping for more from France v Ireland.


----------



## Beebo (31 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> I think Ireland will just have enough to beat France. Especially as they know the winning margin is low.
> England needed another try at least.


My prediction looks pretty poor at the moment. France have more chance of winning now.


----------



## Beebo (9 Nov 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/54799281

This should be interesting. It’s basically the 6 nations with Georgia and Fiji thrown in. 
It will be interesting to see how good they are compared to Italy.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Nov 2020)

The Wales defence coach has been sacked. They will rue not doing more to keep Sean Edwards.

They've been giving away tries since Edwards left and it is unlikely to change much in the next four weeks.


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Nov 2020)

Fantastic try by May against Ireland. 


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1330172691798700036


I'd say the score flattered Ireland, who were never really in it. Never seen an England team operating with such ferocity, precision and intensity. They never let up from start to finish. Almost All Black-ish. Way the lads.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Nov 2020)

What I like about the England team is that they use their forward play to dominate and set things up, but their backs do not rely on the same old tactics of running straight into the opposition's strong defensive line. They pounce on mistakes and are not afraid to run it from anywhere.

In comparison the other home nations teams are one dimensional.

As a Welshman that was hard to admit.


----------



## Beebo (21 Nov 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> As a Welshman that was hard to admit.


As a Welshman you must be proud of the systematic demolition of the might Georgia. 
But a win is a win when you are in a hole.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> As a Welshman you must be proud of the systematic demolition of the might Georgia.
> But a win is a win when you are in a hole.



Tonight was a good night not to be selected to play a game of rugby in cold, wet and windy Llanelli. But with 13 changes it was all about looking to the future as we have quite a few players whose best days are behind them.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Dec 2020)

That was insane.


----------



## Beebo (6 Dec 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> That was insane.


Terrible game for England. 
The French new boys had nothing to lose whilst England just didn’t show up. 
Farrell’s kicking was awful. 
But sudden death is exciting.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Dec 2020)

Beebo said:


> Terrible game for England.
> The French new boys had nothing to lose whilst England just didn’t show up.
> Farrell’s kicking was awful.
> But sudden death is exciting.


I was fully expecting him to miss that last conversion.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

I listened to it, sounded bonkers


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2021)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread for the 2021 comp

I'm going to be very interested to see how Cameron Redpath gets on. Son#2 used to play schoolboy rugby against him (played centre against him) and Redpath never stood out as an exceptional player. There were much more stand out talents U12-U16 on the Cheshire schools circuit, none of which have gone on to major honours. I guess different boys (and girls) develop their talents at different rates.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Feb 2021)

Italy carrying on in this year where they left off last year, albeit against a very good French side.
Scotland doing well against England as I type.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Feb 2021)

Not that I’m actually watching it (BBC live text) but an under-par England are lucky to be only two points behind a rampant Scotland at the break.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Feb 2021)

I'm watching it and you are right.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

Set up nicely for the 2nd half. Come on England!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

Like the way they have got the crowd noise about right... that 80,000+ sound is a thing of wonder at Twickers.


----------



## Brandane (6 Feb 2021)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2021)

Well done Scotland. 
Not sure I’ve seen such a disjointed England performance for a while, but Scotland simply didn’t let them play.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Well done Scotland.
> Not sure I’ve seen such a disjointed England performance for a while, but Scotland simply didn’t let them play.



This ^.
A great effort by the Scots.

Edit to add that Farrell should not be allowed anywhere near the No. 10 shirt again.


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Feb 2021)

England did absolutely nothing today, were simply awful. No great surprise considering the Saracens players have hardly played this season.
Poor selection by E Jones


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2021)

I think the only positive was that as there were no spectators nobody could feel aggrieved at having paid the exorbitant RFU ticket prices to watch that junk that passes for entertainment


----------



## Dayvo (6 Feb 2021)

Funnily enough I saw the game at Twickenham in 1983 last time England lost to Scotland.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!



Well played! I am gutted, but credit where credit's due, that was a faboulous performance by Scotland.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Feb 2021)

Credit to the Scots who were by far the better team, but OTOH they should have won by a country mile, shirley?


----------



## Brandane (7 Feb 2021)

LarryDuff said:


> England did absolutely nothing today, were simply awful. No great surprise considering the Saracens players have hardly played this season.
> Poor selection by E Jones





nickyboy said:


> I think the only positive was that as there were no spectators nobody could feel aggrieved at having paid the exorbitant RFU ticket prices to watch that junk that passes for entertainment


Aww come on, they weren't that bad. They weren't allowed to play because the Scots fought like, well, Scotsmen, for everything. It was an excellent game and highly entertaining - for us Scots! The score didn't actually reflect our domination of the game. Please don't grudge us our first Twickenham victory since I was a fresh faced 21 year old in 1983!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Feb 2021)




----------



## AndyRM (7 Feb 2021)

England played well. Scotland played better. Simple as that.


----------



## matticus (7 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> Aww come on, they weren't that bad. They weren't allowed to play because the Scots fought like, well, Scotsmen, for everything. It was an excellent game and highly entertaining - for us Scots! The score didn't actually reflect our domination of the game. Please don't grudge us our first Twickenham victory since I was a fresh faced 21 year old in 1983!


I think we were deservedly beaten, and it WAS an entertaining game. However ...

ITV commentator dug right into my sore-spot; there was nothing "Historic" about this win! Scotland have won matches before, and this is only the first game of a 5-match tournament. No matter how many times you say they are "X minutes away from making history!!!!!!!!!! ", doesn't make it so 

<and breath ...>

Luckily I have Wales in the office sweep - made lots of money on England in the Autumn . So any underdog win is good!


----------



## Brandane (7 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> So any underdog win is good!


Anyone playing against England is an "underdog" - according to the English media . 
I remember going to the 1990 Grand Slam decider, Scotland v England at Murrayfield. In and around the ground BEFORE the match, there were several vans set up selling T-shirts with the logo "England Grand Slam Winners 1990" printed on them. They appeared to be selling plenty, too. Oh how we laughed 2 hours later .


----------



## matticus (7 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> Anyone playing against England is an "underdog" - according to the English media .


Go on then - show me the Scottish media that knew differently.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> Anyone playing against England is an "underdog" - according to the English media .
> I remember going to the 1990 Grand Slam decider, Scotland v England at Murrayfield. In and around the ground BEFORE the match, there were several vans set up selling T-shirts with the logo "England Grand Slam Winners 1990" printed on them. They appeared to be selling plenty, too. Oh how we laughed 2 hours later .



Anyone playing England is an underdog. They have more professional players and money than any other country.

They should win every game in theory.


----------



## Brandane (7 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> They have more professional players and money than any other country.


However, similar to their EPL football teams, they (professional rugby clubs) are littered with foreign players (including a good few of the Scotland squad!) - to the detriment of the national football and rugby teams.


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> England played well. Scotland played better. Simple as that.


You've half right


----------



## Chislenko (7 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> However, similar to their EPL football teams, they (professional rugby clubs) are littered with foreign players (including a good few of the Scotland squad!) - to the detriment of the national football and rugby teams.



To be fair most of the national teams appear to be littered with foreign players.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

Enjoyed the Wal v Ire game more... thought a late win was on the cards... then the last kick OMG


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Enjoyed the Wal v Ire game more... thought a late win was on the cards... then the last kick OMG


Funny as hell. Good to see a ref standing up to the Irish bawbaggery - they seemed a bit nonplussed and Sexton was still whining about it at the end. Wales aren't very good though.


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> Aww come on, they weren't that bad. They weren't allowed to play because the Scots fought like, well, Scotsmen, for everything. It was an excellent game and highly entertaining - for us Scots! The score didn't actually reflect our domination of the game. Please don't grudge us our first Twickenham victory since I was a fresh faced 21 year old in 1983!


You might like this:

View: https://twitter.com/PaddyBriggs/status/1359847836628774912?s=20


----------



## Chap sur le velo (12 Feb 2021)

So Ireland welcome the favourites without Sexton (c), Murray, Ryan, (O'Mahony), all from the core of any team (with probably collectively 3x the no of Caps the Italian team will have on Saturday). If they can go one better than last weekend, against an excellent young team, it will be some game. I'm not betting on it. 

Still some surprises in store particularly as Home advantage seems considerably reduced in these Covid times. I predict Italy surprising someone, they are better than their results (if such a thing is possible) and have a good young team still improving. Now is exactly the wrong time to 'relegate' them.

I love the 6 Nations, never disappoints and a real tonic at the worst time of year.


----------



## Brandane (13 Feb 2021)

ITV commentary team . This is what sets non English fans against England. Pre match discussion about last week's game v Scotland, all very much centred on how bad Enland played and not a single mention of how well Scotland played. Have just a wee touch of humility for once, you nobbers!


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Feb 2021)

Brandane said:


> ITV commentary team . This is what sets non English fans against England. Pre match discussion about last week's game v Scotland, all very much centred on how bad Enland played and not a single mention of how well Scotland played. Have just a wee touch of humility for once, you nobbers!



Too often ITV and the BBC forget, on these occasions,that they are UK _national_ and not English broadcasters.

First half Italy have done OK, but their experience and fitness/intensity levels will probably let them down in the second half.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Feb 2021)

What a game of rugby between Scotland and Wales! I thought the red was very harsh - yellow for sure, but he was on his feet, clearing out the ruck and not out of control. Looks a lot worse in slow motion, but then everything does really.

Still, it was fun to get a bit of Scotland grinding for a penalty for the last 15 minutes. I've missed that style in the last few years.


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> What a game of rugby between Scotland and Wales! I thought the red was very harsh - yellow for sure, but he was on his feet, clearing out the ruck and not out of control. Looks a lot worse in slow motion, but then everything does really.
> 
> Still, it was fun to get a bit of Scotland grinding for a penalty for the last 15 minutes. I've missed that style in the last few years.


I agree the red looks harsh but we saw last week from Ireland that refs are taking unnecessary collisions seriously. I predict more red cards.


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Feb 2021)

Being Welsh I‘m all for more red cards. We wouldn’t have won two out of two without them.

Another two against England and France would be good.

We probably won’t need one against Italy.🤞


----------



## AndyRM (14 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> I agree the red looks harsh but we saw last week from Ireland that refs are taking unnecessary collisions seriously. I predict more red cards.



O'Mahoney led with an elbow. Big difference I think. 

It is good that head injuries are being more closely looked at. 

0.5p looked totally out of it before he went off.


----------



## matticus (14 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Too often ITV and the BBC forget, on these occasions,that they are UK _national_ and not English broadcasters.
> 
> First half Italy have done OK, but their experience and fitness/intensity levels will probably let them down in the second half.


HANG on a minute. Whose match was this the build-up for?? I don't remember the Italian pundit praising the performance from France that trounced them! 
Did i miss the announcement for Celebrate Historic Scotland Win Week?? 😂


----------



## byegad (14 Feb 2021)

Irrespective of individual results I think the 5 matches so far have shown that the players are far from fully match sharp. The number of errors in all the teams is a symptom of this.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Feb 2021)

Poor between Wales and England today although I did find it weirdly entertaining. 

Don't understand how Itoje wasn't binned, and England's discipline was horrific, especially in the last quarter.


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Feb 2021)

I loved it!


----------



## Chislenko (27 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> As a Welshman you must be proud of the systematic demolition of the might Georgia.
> But a win is a win when you are in a hole.



Quite a turn around in three months.


----------



## Beebo (28 Feb 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Quite a turn around in three months.


Even the most passionate supporter would have to agree that Wales have ridden their luck to win all three games against England, Ireland and Scotland. They were all 50/50 games which could have gone either way.
England looked the better team today, but for the usual appalling penalty count.
I think it’s time to wave bye bye to uncle Eddie.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Even the most passionate supporter would have to agree that Wales have ridden their luck to win all three games against England, Ireland and Scotland. They were all 50/50 games which could have gone either way.
> England looked the better team today, but for the usual appalling penalty count.
> I think it’s time to wave bye bye to uncle Eddie.



I'll be very happy if we continue to ride our luck, and racking up the Six Nations points. France will be the big test.

I thought that England looked good in patches, as usual, but not consistently through the match, especially in the last 20 minutes. Without their pack dominating they struggle. The penalty count is the result of not dealing with pressure well, particularly when they had pulled back to 24/24.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Feb 2021)

On a slight sidetrack I see that the BBC pitchside reporter Sonja McLaughlan has come in for a lot of online abuse for her post-match interviews. I saw them all and thought she was clearly angling to get someone to say something controversial for the headlines about the ref, but luckily all those interviewed were too smart to bite. I thought Farrell and Jones handled her questions quite well, even though they were probably still fuming. Jones also refused to get drawn on Itoje's lack of control. Similarly handled well by Pivac and A W Jones, although they would not have been fuming.

It wasn't a good game by the ref and there will be a lot of discussion behind the scenes.


----------



## matticus (28 Feb 2021)

They all showed a lot more class and sportsmanship than she did.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Feb 2021)

Wales have to go down as the spawniest rugby side ever. Extremely lucky against Ireland and Scotland who both played with 14 men and two hugely debateable tries yesterday.

All that stands between them and a Grand Slam are Italy and France. Italy are poor even by their standards so shouldn't be a problem and France may be about to pull out altogether meaning a walkover would be awarded.

All of which means Warren Gatland won't even blush when he stuffs the Lions team with Welsh has-beens.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Feb 2021)

What's absolutely clear is the huge influence referees have on the game, far more than with football and the standard is erratic.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Feb 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Wales have to go down as the spawniest rugby side ever. Extremely lucky against Ireland and Scotland who both played with 14 men and two hugely debateable tries yesterday.
> 
> All that stands between them and a Grand Slam are Italy and France. Italy are poor even by their standards so shouldn't be a problem and France may be about to pull out altogether meaning a walkover would be awarded.
> 
> All of which means Warren Gatland won't even blush when he stuffs the Lions team with Welsh has-beens.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Feb 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Wales have to go down as the spawniest rugby side ever. Extremely lucky against Ireland and Scotland who both played with 14 men and two hugely debateable tries yesterday.
> 
> All that stands between them and a Grand Slam are Italy and France. Italy are poor even by their standards so shouldn't be a problem and France may be about to pull out altogether meaning a walkover would be awarded.
> 
> All of which means Warren Gatland won't even blush when he stuffs the Lions team with Welsh has-beens.



My old man always told me I was better off being lucky than being clever and I proved him right. 
Scotland must wish they had had a bit of luck just once in the 20 years of the Six Nations. 




Joey Shabadoo said:


> What's absolutely clear is the huge influence referees have on the game, far more than with football and the standard is erratic.



You just have to watch Match of the Day or read the sports pages and the never-ending rants of managers and fans in the Premiership about the way the refs and VAR robbed them to see that is not true. Many football games are decided by one debatable refereeing decision.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Feb 2021)

[QUOTE="Rusty Nails, post: 6330304, member:



Many football games are decided by one debatable refereeing decision.
[/QUOTE]

Particularly that one from 1966 we keep getting rammed down our throats, notice you never see anybody east of the border question if the ball crossed the line or why the ref didn't stop the game because "some people are on the pitch"


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Feb 2021)

Whilst the first try was definitely poor refereeing, the second was was a proper try. Moore quoted the Rule as the ball is forward if there's loss of control but Guscott set everyone straight as to what the rule actually is, and ref's decision is final. So what? S+++ happens!

England got back to level and then they threw the match away just as much as the opposition took control. Wales were lucky in the first two games but worthy winners yesterday. They played a very canny game and took their chances. Best game of the Championship so far...

O'Reilly got it right in Sunday Times. Highlights would show Irelands 6 trys, plus one disallowed (now that was a refereeing howler - but s+++ happens - see above) plus two more correctly disallowed BUT there were times (mostly in second half) when Ireland were as predictable and toothless as the rest of the season. 

Italy start each season with a plan and get beaten into submission and at times stupor. They are massively underachieving but they are a very young team. Calls to relegate them are premature. Still believe they have a shock for someone in store...soon.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (1 Mar 2021)

Ref's changed his mind and says I'm wrong!
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...nglands-six-nations-loss-to-wales-rugby-union

Just wait 'til I meet him. If he thinks Farrell gets angry.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Mar 2021)

IMHO that game was all about captaincy.

One team had one, the other didn't.


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Mar 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Ref's changed his mind and says I'm wrong!
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...nglands-six-nations-loss-to-wales-rugby-union
> 
> Just wait 'til I meet him. If he thinks Farrell gets angry.....



About England from the same article: "_and were ultimately well beaten despite the blunders_",

If those two tries had not been allowed Wales still would have won by five points, although they would not have had a bonus point while England would have had a losing bonus point so they could possibly have still won the tournament.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Mar 2021)

No posts? After such a terrific match? I'm surprised. Game of the series so far for me, by a country mile. The result helped, but just as a game of rugby. Can't remember the last time I saw a French team playing so French, and it was great to see England match them, and then just edge it. A real tussle, played in great spirit between mutually respectful adversaries.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (14 Mar 2021)

I'm beginning to think i 've got concussion and am on very strong hallucinatory medicine, but I just can't remember....how else to explain 2 matches in a row England playing expansive rugby? I just cant believe my eyes!I

Agree yesterdays match was the pick of the season, but the Welsh one was also excellent. Why Jones thought he should start the season without Ford is even more of a mystery. Farrell looks well below his best and should be rested. Then we might really see something.

When there's some doubt about whether a touchdown was good or not, the commentators normally say you can tell from the reaction of the player. Itoje looked even more surprised than I was that the refs initial decision was overturned.


----------



## matticus (14 Mar 2021)

What s a 
Chewing gum tackle
?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> What s a
> Chewing gum tackle
> ?


Is that like the long pendulous bollocks old guys get?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2021)

An entertaining, albeit scrappy game against Ireland for us. We let ourselves down at the line-out and with discipline but a few years ago we'd have been hammered in that game so while it's disappointing to be so close there are a lot of positives to take from the game. Particularly Hogg kicking the ball into his own face, which I will laugh about for some time. Hamish Watson was immense too, as he always is.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> An entertaining, albeit scrappy game against Wales for us. We let ourselves down at the line-out and with discipline but a few years ago we'd have been hammered in that game so while it's disappointing to be so close there are a lot of positives to take from the game. Particularly Hogg kicking the ball into his own face, which I will laugh about for some time. Hamish Watson was immense too, as he always is.



Yes, your line-out was poor, second best at the breakdown mostly too. I thought you may gone on to win it at the end when you scored that late try but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Mar 2021)

One law I wish they would clear up is when a penalty is coming but advantage is being played. Scotland had the ball under the posts and elected to try and run it, Ireland had virtually half their team step offside to kill the space and deny Scotland the opportunity. They stop a try knowing at worst it'll be called back for the original penalty. Think the Welsh did it too so it appears to be a deliberate tactic to nullify advantage being played.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Yes, your line-out was poor, second best at the breakdown mostly too. I thought you may gone on to win it at the end when you scored that late try but it wasn't to be.



It was worse than poor, we didn't win one all game, which is just unacceptable. A draw would have been a fair result I think, but hey ho, these things happen.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Mar 2021)

Another cracking game - all credit to both teams. As others have said, if Scotland hadn't ceded 40 metres with every lineout, it could have been a very different outcome.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2021)

Taxi for Mr Jones. 
Probably overdue. England are just not playing very well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2021)

Beebo said:


> Taxi for Mr Jones.
> Probably overdue. England are just not playing very well.


I was thinking the same, some new blood would help ... what a freefall since that semi against NZ


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2021)

Does getting beaten off every home nation count as a sort of inverse Triple Crown? 

England have gone backwards in a big way, agreed that Jones' time is up.

Not sure who'd replace him though?


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

England have some great players, probably more than any other of the home countries, so there is only one reason they have lost to all the home countries for the first time in 45 years, and that must be Jones.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2021)

All the comments on Eddie are valid I think. Possible England missed the mighty 'swing low' fans? Or am I just clutching at straws?


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> All the comments on Eddie are valid I think. Possible England missed the mighty 'swing low' fans? Or am I just clutching at straws?



I think you are. Especially as this match was in Ireland where "Swing low" never registers as mighty, even with a crowd.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (20 Mar 2021)

Beebo said:


> Taxi for Mr Jones.
> Probably overdue. England are just not playing very well.


He does have a histry of doing well and then teams/management getting tired of him.

Read The Times this morning and their Rugby man predicted 6 of the England Pack today were Lions in the making and possibly only Furlong for Ireland. I thought then if the team are as over confident as that, then game on. If Ireland can repeat t s they will be world class.

Hands up. My predictions for Italy this season were not remotely close. Another reason to be grateful that the local William Hill is now a kitchen shop.

No matter what happens next its not been a classic 6 Nations as Wales have just been to dam fluky, but as ever lots to enjoy.

I hope they can win this evening, the French time will come.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> He does have a histry of doing well and then teams/management getting tired of him.
> 
> Read The Times this morning and their Rugby man predicted 6 of the England Pack today were Lions in the making and possibly only Furlong for Ireland. I thought then if the team are as over confident as that, then game on. If Ireland can repeat t s they will be world class.
> 
> ...


So fluky they've scored more tries than any other team.

Looking close in the French match so far so still anyone's game.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

Great match.

No arguments over the result.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Mar 2021)

Did Luke Pearce over compensate so as not to appear biased.

Yes, tonight's referee was born in Pontypool!!


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

France Wales was entertaining, Ireland England was disappointing, I agree with those that say its time for Eddie Jones to move on, trouble is who is his replacement?


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2021)

With 5 minutes to go, I thought it was all over for France and I was going to take Molly out. I am glad I didn't. Great finale,  even if Molly had to wait a few more minutes.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> France Wales was entertaining, Ireland England was disappointing, I agree with those that say its time for Eddie Jones to move on, trouble is who is his replacement?


Andy Farrell is English. Perhaps not an England manager next season, but possibly later. He and Sean Edwards wouldmake a strong management team.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2021)

Superb by the French backs! After seeing Englands dismal performance thats cheered me up.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Mar 2021)

No argument with the result, but with two minutes left and in possession, those Welsh forwards should have just stuck to the basics and kept possession without giving away an unnecessary penalty. Ireland are masters at that tactic to run down a match. Not pretty but it works.


----------



## matticus (21 Mar 2021)

England well deserved their 5th place, but:


AndyRM said:


> Does getting beaten off every home nation count as a sort of inverse Triple Crown?


You do know it ain't the 4Nations any more??
There are a few other decent rugby teams on the planet ;-)


----------



## matticus (22 Mar 2021)

It's been good to see the crackdown on head injuries, and general dangerous play.
Although the two teams with red cards this weekend went on to win! (And I think outscored their opponents after the red?)
But sport isn't supposed to be predictable ...


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> England well deserved their 5th place, but:
> You do know it ain't the 4Nations any more??
> There are a few other decent rugby teams on the planet ;-)



Pretty well aware of that, thanks.


----------



## Poacher (23 Mar 2021)

Is the France v Scotland game to be on TV? Not showing on the schedule yet.
Might have to set Deutschland 89 to record!

Edit: now showing on BBC1 schedule.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2021)

Poacher said:


> Is the France v Scotland game to be on TV? Not showing on the schedule yet.
> Might have to set Deutschland 89 to record!
> 
> Edit: now showing on BBC1 schedule.



You could just binge watch 89 on All4.


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2021)

Poacher said:


> Is the France v Scotland game to be on TV? Not showing on the schedule yet.
> Might have to set Deutschland 89 to record!
> 
> Edit: now showing on *BBC1 *schedule.


Phew.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2021)

Should be a cracking game tonight. Both sides have a lot to play for, and have played arguably the best rugby of the tournament. 

France have always been my second favourite NH side so while I want Scotland to win I would not be disappointed if they did.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Mar 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/BillyConkie/status/1375551243708473344?s=20


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Mar 2021)

Well that was a sweet result.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2021)

What. A. Game! Thoroughly deserved the win there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2021)

What another cracker!, well played Scotland


----------



## Venod (26 Mar 2021)

Brilliant win by Scotland, they are nearly as proud as Yorkshire folk.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2021)

Fantastic win, a great advert for the game, and a fitting end to a bonkers championship. Given the conditions, the quality of play throughout was amazing, and a real credit to both teams. Well done Scotland, congratulations Wales. What a tournament!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (27 Mar 2021)

All 6 teams will review the season and think we showed enough to believe next time we can be better. Next year will be just as interesting - 6 Nations never disappoints.

the lack of fans made for more away wins. I'm a bit conflicted with the thought that's a great thing!,


----------



## Slick (27 Mar 2021)

Lack of fans may or may not have affected results or individual performances, it's very difficult to quantify, but its like any sport, its nothing without fans. 

That said, great tournament and Wales were worthy winners, although Scotland do look like they are finally back in the mix.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Mar 2021)

As a non rugby fan I couldn't understand the difference in refereeing between last week and this week.

The ref in France Wales almost immediately called advantage over thus losing the side with the advantage the penalty and the chance of some points.

Last night, which is what I have witnessed before the ref played a long advantage and if nothing came of it went back for the penalty.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

Hijnhh on what's kkhgvhjiijxogoinglhcg on after the infringehidklqjment. If tjjyvbnhe ref judges there to be enougkkgcjh of a tactical or terrivvjkltorial advljhbvvvvvvvantage he'll call it earlikkkkkkkkkkkker.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Hijnhh on what's kkhgvhjiijxogoinglhcg on after the infringehidklqjment. If tjjyvbnhe ref judges there to be enougkkgcjh of a tactical or terrivvjkltorial advljhbvvvvvvvantage he'll call it earlikkkkkkkkkkkker.


I bet you say that to all of the girls.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Mar 2021)

I'm surprised there's been so little mention of France's astonishing self-destruction, right at the end. When they got the ball in the 82nd minute, I thought 'well that's that then'. Kick it into touch, job done. But non! Let's run with it. In our own 22. With everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain. Who but the French would self-destruct like that? I'll tell you who. No-one, that's who. Here's to them!


----------



## matticus (27 Mar 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> I'm surprised *there's been so little mention* of France's astonishing self-destruction, right at the end. When they got the ball in the 82nd minute, I thought 'well that's that then'. Kick it into touch, job done. But non! Let's run with it. In our own 22. With everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain. Who but the French would self-destruct like that? I'll tell you who. No-one, that's who. Here's to them!


I agree; if England had done that we'd have 30 mins of character-assasination and soul-searching, and maybe 30 seconds talking about how great a match it was!
-------
But anyway: what a match! And yes, a great tournament. Thank god my sweepstake team was Wales, so I could calmly take England's defeats in good grace


----------



## matticus (27 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Although the two teams with red cards this weekend went on to win! (And I think outscored their opponents after the red?)


I think Scotland kept this trend alive yesterday.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> I bet you say that to all of the girls.



I've no ihhholndea what happened there! I did polbvvst it on my 













...






phone, which is on the way out...
Bbkk
Anyway:
bJkl
Depends ohuuhhhbbbhghkeododowpkdnfjfiwon whnvjlxkwnekhiaon at's going on after the llllkllllll. If the ref judges there to be enough of a tactical or territorbbbial advantage he'll call it earlier.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> As a non rugby fan I couldn't understand the difference in refereeing between last week and this week.
> 
> The ref in France Wales almost immediately called advantage over thus losing the side with the advantage the penalty and the chance of some points.
> 
> Last night, which is what I have witnessed before the ref played a long advantage and if nothing came of it went back for the penalty.




As a rugby fan I sometimes cannot understand the difference in refereeing between one week and the next.


Edit to add in fact I often do not understand the difference in refereeing between one minute and the next!


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I've no ihhholndea what happened there! I did polbvvst it on my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hccucuisisoapa0a0a0a0aozizhcycu u ucudoen


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Hccucuisisoapa0a0a0a0aozizhcycu u ucudoen


Lapdjcucucixka


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> As a rugby fan I sometimes cannot understand the difference in refereeing between one week and the next.
> 
> 
> Edit to add in fact I often do not understand the difference in refereeing between one minute and the next!


Hxicicixoxosappqocucuowke?


----------



## matticus (27 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> As a rugby fan I sometimes cannot understand the difference in refereeing between one week and the next.
> 
> 
> Edit to add in fact I often do not understand the difference in refereeing between one minute and the next!


Well hopefully AndyRM's posts have cleared this issue up for you. 👍


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2021)

Ummmm... WTAF? I didn't write any of that...

I think a password change may be in order.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Well hopefully AndyRM's posts have cleared this issue up for you. 👍



His reply is clearer than the thinking behind some of the decisions I've witnessed at Kingsholm over the years.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Ummmm... WTAF? I didn't write any of that...
> 
> I think a password change may be in order.


*Mod Note:*
Hello @AndyRM, I think you have been hacked by a new member, I'm not sure if they did it as a joke.
Of course, as a new member their first posts are on approval, so you won't see their answer to your post, because I'm banning them till we find out more 
If you know an Alister born in 92, that thinks he's oh so funny, tell them this is not the way to join CC: if he still wants to be a member, he can send the mods a contact us message, we will consider his application.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Mar 2021)

oooooooh


----------



## Slick (28 Mar 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Mod Note:*
> Hello @AndyRM, I think you have been hacked by a new member, I'm not sure if they did it as a joke.
> Of course, as a new member their first posts are on approval, so you won't see their answer to your post, because I'm banning them till we find out more
> If you know an Alister born in 92, that thinks he's oh so funny, tell them this is not the way to join CC: if he still wants to be a member, he can send the mods a contact us message, we will consider his application.


You tell em Pat.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (29 Mar 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Mod Note:*
> Hello @AndyRM, I think you have been hacked by a new member, I'm not sure if they did it as a joke.
> Of course, as a new member their first posts are on approval, so you won't see their answer to your post, because I'm banning them till we find out more
> If you know an Alister born in 92, that thinks he's oh so funny, tell them this is not the way to join CC: if he still wants to be a member, he can send the mods a contact us message, we will consider his application.



...and it s another red card!


----------

